# Caravan @ Kings Cross.



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Really nice espresso blend roasted on site. Several different single origins to try. Chemex, Aeropress, filter...

Nice surroundings, good food.

Recommended if you're in the area. Just up the road from where the noble espresso guys pitch up.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah definitely, their pizzas rock


----------

